# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  тестирование антивирусов на предмет обнаружения порно-баннеров

## g0dl1ke

тут был плохой текст

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

И о чём свидетельствуют результаты сканирования порнобаннеров? :Huh:

----------


## nk_l

АВЗ - это не полноценный антивирус, а дополнение (антивирусная утилита). Он (авз) не должен детектить все подряд, а только самые опасные и распространенные заразы.
С таким же успехом можно было залить это все на вирустотал и посмотреть результаты, там и антивирусных программ больше

----------


## g0dl1ke

разве порно баннеры не представляют опасность для неподготовленного юзера?
вывод сейчас допишу

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> разве порно баннеры не представляют опасность для неподготовленного юзера?
> вывод сейчас допишу


Можно не трудиться и впредь не маяться дурью - для тестирования чего либо необходимо 30 тыс образцов как минимум, а не три ... причем образцов, работоспособность и опасное поведение которых верифицировано специалистами. Да и то будут вопросы о том, насколько полно отражают эти 30 тыс образцов предметную область.

----------


## amcenter

*g0dl1ke*,  проводил подобное тестирование для себя весной (без АВЗ и Нано), сканировал каждый новый образец взятый на вирусном сайте с практически с ежедневным новым перекриптованным винлоком на протяжении порядка 2-х недель, смотрел по вирус тоталу, результаты были совершенно другие, касперский показал себя из 10 только 3, Нод, Квикхил из 10 только 6 определенных в течении первых 12-24 часов с момента появления новой модификации.
Правда, спустя несколько суток "новая модификация" детектилась уже большинством антивирусов.
__________________________________________________  _______________________
Но опять же это только смоделированная ситуация без оценки действий пользователя, особенности криптования винлока (когда вирус после криптора не может быть "незаметен" для всех антивирусов сразу) и эвристики и проактивной защиты антивируса!

----------


## g0dl1ke

так по вашему весь мой тест, пустая трата времени?
так то делал для себя, зачем мне 40к вирусов, если в реальности сейчас не более 30 активных баннеров

----------


## ALEX(XX)

*g0dl1ke*, если я правильно понимаю, эти винлоки и прочее подобное по 100 раз на дню перепаковывают, чем сбивают детект антивирусам. Для КИС 2010, 2011 требуются дополнительные настройки (насколько помню) для успешной борьбы с винлоками.

----------


## amcenter

> так по вашему весь мой тест, пустая трата времени?
> так то делал для себя, зачем мне 40к вирусов, если в реальности сейчас не более 30 активных баннеров


Практически все сигнатурные антивирусы (включая KAV, DrWeb) ловят 0% свеженького вируса, до тех пор пока образец не попадет в вирлаб одной из антивирусной компании.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> так по вашему весь мой тест, пустая трата времени?


Соврешенно верно, пустая трата времени - так как это не тест для начала ... глупости можно делать, но потихоньку - а публикуя это под громким названием "тестирование" на куче форумов можно ожидать восторг на непрофессиональных форумах и смех - на остальных. Дело в том, что для того, чтобы сделать некие выводы, необходимо подкрепить их некоей статистикой и провести опыт на репрезентативной выборке. В противном случае "выщипнув" несколько "от балды" взятых семплов, можно провести "тест" и получить некие "выводы". Далее берем (опять от балды - зачем нам наука ?) 2-3 других семпла, повторяем опыт ...  и о чудо - получаем результат, диаметрально противоположный предыдущему. И так пока не надоест ...



> так то делал для себя, зачем мне 40к вирусов, если в реальности сейчас не более 30 активных баннеров


Реальность - штука относительная... в моей реальности в ближайшее время на данном форуме у обратившихся за помощью пользователей только одного Trojan-Ransom.Win32.XBlocker (имена по классификации ЛК) поймали 128 раз, 52 уникальные разновидности. Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer - 322 раза, 109 разновидностей; Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PinkBlocker - 450 раз, 324 разновидности, Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Digitala - 150 раз, 33 разновидности... и это только данный форум и ближайшее время. И фиксируемая вот этой умной машинкой http://virusinfo.info/index.php?page=cyberhelper кривая качества детекта для популярных антивирусов напоминает кардиограмму инфарктника под электрошоком. Причем того-же PinkBlocker "кибер" в рамках сервиса 911 самолично изловил 192 штуки и на момент отлова их толком никто не детектил.

----------


## g0dl1ke

все понял. тему в мусор

----------


## ak_

Что толку от сигнатурного детекта, если (как было правильно сказано выше) образцы постоянно перепаковываются?
Таких зловредов нужно ловить эвристикой (дженериками) или поведенческим анализом, чтобы предотвратить заражение.

----------


## g0dl1ke

тест убрал, всем полегчало?  :Cheesy:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> тест убрал, всем полегчало?


А зачем? Надо было оставить. Хороший предмет для обсуждения. А теперь пойми о чём речь то была.
*g0dl1ke*, не стоит расстраиваться, критика вполне конструктивная, Вас никто не обижает  :Smiley:

----------


## g0dl1ke

так я не расстроился, а тему восстановить 3 секунды.
если бы тема была бы не интересна, в ней не было бы комментов, пускай и таких  :Cheesy:

----------


## g0dl1ke

> Очень интересно было бы увидеть тест с Outpost Security Suite Pro 7.0. Если не сложно?


*Agnitum Outpost Security Suite Pro 7.0.1 (3376.514.1234)*
ручное сканирование все тех же баннеров
выставленный на максимум эвристик и прочие настройки

----------


## g0dl1ke

*G Data AntiVirus 2010 20.0.2.40*
настойки default, активные модули A+B, базы 27.07.2010:11.00
ручной скан
монитор

----------


## nanshakov

Очень интересно было бы увидеть тест с COMODO Internet Security
p.s так как сам им пользуюсь)

----------

